# Frieden Hardwoods



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review and the web site.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for the info
i've also had good luck with

Bloomer Hardwoods PH # 816-330-3596

they're between Platte City and Leavenworth
also small operation but they keep regular business hours and have some hardwood plywood


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

$3.40 a board foot! Wow. I guess the small guys can compete with the big box stores.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Pretty decent fishing in the reservoir there too…


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

You gotta love a small local business. Getting to know and work with people like this is a pleasure in itself and you walk away with good product.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been buying wood from Mark for years. Very good quality and reasonably priced for kiln dried wood. Carries a very good selection.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was out in KC last month and will be again this summer. I'll make a point of calling and swinging down for a look and most likely a purchase.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Mark has good stuff. Call ahead and see what is in stock.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It sounds good a little bit of a drive from Oregon. Good Reveiw


----------



## Douger (Jan 17, 2011)

I live almost an hour away, but I've bought wood from Mark Frieden a number of times, and I've never been disappointed-always worth the trip.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

That is where I buy most of my wood. It is a two hour drive, but worth it. I second all of the comments above.


----------



## byerbyer (Dec 31, 2012)

Have they closed up shop? I was going to stop by on my next trip to eastern KS.


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't been out in a while but I think he's still going. Prices were updated in May 2013 on his woodfinder.com ad.

Looks like he has a new website, too:

http://www.friedenlumber.com/contact.html


----------



## byerbyer (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope you're right. Somebody said they closed on yelp so it shows up at the top of a google search.
I'm hoping to swing by there and Kansas Hardwoods in Belvue in the next few weeks.


----------

